# Teach dog to drop ball in hand or basket



## carlock (May 2, 2016)

My dog will fetch the ball, bring it back, and drop it but I am really clueless on how to get him to begin dropping it in my hand or maybe a basket or something. I use at least 2 balls when we play so I'm always picking one up while he's gone after another. I'd like to fine tune it to get him drop it in my hand or maybe the basket I keep them in. Can someone point me in the right direction or provide some advice/suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Use a clicker and treats.


----------



## WembleyDogsUK (Jul 13, 2016)

In order to receive the ball from your dog's mouth into your hand don't try to do it facing your dog upfront, take it from the side, your left side.
1. Throw the ball.
2. When you saw your dog fetching it and carrying it back to you - start running away from him, he will catch up with you quickly. Continue to run in circles, if you run clockwise - your dog would be on your left.
3. Swiftly and without stopping - grab your dog on the neck or his collar with your left hand, and simultaneously grab the ball with your right hand, half a second later, only when the ball happened to be in your hand introduce loudly and clearly command "Give!" and throw it again *immediately*. Practice not more than 3-5 times a day.
When you see that the behaviour becomes stable, prepare for stage 2. Don't run, turn away from your dog when he fetches the ball and walk slowly, your dog would trot on your left, waiting for you to take the ball and throw it.
Stage 3: Stop moving when taking the ball into your hand.
Stage 4: Turn your body away from your dog carrying the ball back to you, but don't move.
Stage 5: Don't move at all after throwing the ball, wait for your dog to come round you to your left.
Stage 5: Start pronouncing command before receiving it. Only than a stretched forward hand would be introduced as a cue.

Train command "Drop it" after "Give it". Use your index finger pointing at your feet as a cue hand signal supporting verbal "Drop". Kick the ball with your foot instead of fetching and throwing with your hand in order to avoid any confusion.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Out of 7 dogs I have one that does put it in my hand and one learning. Robyn is that one that puts it in my hand. I never trained her specifically for that using treats. It was simple, she would bring the ball and drop it, I would tell her put it in my hand, I then ignored her until she did so(did not take long). It took like one time of ignoring her for her to figure it out. Most dogs are going to try to entice the owned to play and that can be by them nudging the hand with the ball. Timing that with "put in my hand" will work. Apollo will drop the ball and back up do I can get it, we are now working on him putting it in my lap(He gets close, if not my lap then right next to me). He should get it in the next week or so.


----------

